# The Fog and Gloom Series



## Corry (Dec 12, 2006)

1






2





3





4





5





6





Comments and critique highly appreciated.  Thanks for looking!


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 12, 2006)

Wow...who would have though that you post somthing other than SPAM?  

I like this series...they would look good in frames, all arranged on a wall.  I like #6 the best I think...the empty playground goes with the erie, lonely feel of these.  I also like the barely visible water tower in #3.  Good job with the PP on these.


----------



## Shakka Brah (Dec 12, 2006)

I dont think the last one is "gloomy". I like the idea.


----------



## Dan28607 (Dec 12, 2006)

They all look so cold! Nice shots!


----------



## Joerocket (Dec 12, 2006)

Wow, what a pretty day, I love #1, #4, and 6. beautiful!


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 12, 2006)

the last one is really nice.

the second one would be also a winner if it was a square crop (upper two thirds) IMHO


----------



## myopia (Dec 12, 2006)

#4+#6=$$$$$


----------



## EBphotography (Dec 12, 2006)

*differs from the rest*  I think number 5 is excellent.  Did you brave the elements to get these?


----------



## GoM (Dec 12, 2006)

Damn...I can see why you were all "OMG BRB" when the bug 'bit' you

Superb

#1 especially....


----------



## Corry (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks for the comments everyone.


----------



## Patrice (Dec 12, 2006)

I enjoyed that.


----------



## CMan (Dec 12, 2006)

All are good, but I really like #1.


----------



## Puscas (Dec 13, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup: for #4 and #6!











pascal


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 13, 2006)

Most of them are gloomy, indeed, and very much meet the creative hollow I am in right now: the way these photos look is the way I feel about taking photos these days.... :roll:

I am among the "fans of 4 and 6", mind!


----------



## Corry (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks everyone! 

I just sort of sold a print of the last one!  

Well, sortof...I'm not going to make much if any off of it.  I showed it to my step-dad, and he told me to order a print and he'd pay me for it.  The pond in the picture is owned by a local farmer that has always been like a father figure to him...he wants to give it to him for Christmas.


----------



## Ripnowell45 (Dec 13, 2006)

They are really good... Congats on the sale too lol


----------



## doenoe (Dec 13, 2006)

That is a great series..........and congrats on the sale


----------



## woodsac (Dec 13, 2006)

#1 for me 
The extended darkness at the bottom of the frame adds a cold feel to the shot. And it seems to give it a bit more depth.


----------



## newrmdmike (Dec 13, 2006)

good job, and on woodsacs note, yeah, that darkness is nice.  it kind of reminds me of some of brassai's stuff.

also the fog reminds me of photo's from before anti-halation backing, i really like the glow.


----------



## lostprophet (Dec 13, 2006)

nice


----------



## clarinetJWD (Dec 13, 2006)

WOW!  5 and 6 are just wonderful (maybe straighten 6 a bit)

3 seems to be too modern of a picture (cars/water tower) for the treatment it was given.

I love this series


----------



## Corry (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks for the comments and compliments everyone.   I really appreciate it.  

Joe, I'd already straightened the last one from the other direction....I guess that's what I get for not sitting up straight.  I had already noticed that it was tilted when I looked at it at work today.  Look better now ? 

newrmdmike, I had to look up brassai to know who you were talking about (bad me, not very familiar with famous photogs)...and thanks so much for the compliment.


----------



## ignoramoose (Dec 13, 2006)

#2 is my favorite.  I like the single road, instead of a crossroad (like in #1), it gives me a shivery "and miles to go before I sleep" feeling.  

Very nice!!


----------



## Unimaxium (Dec 13, 2006)

Nice series 
I really like #6 and #1


----------



## markc (Dec 14, 2006)

I like this series, Core. She's given me OTE permission in PM, so here's a few ideas.

For the first one, I tried a crop like this:







The overhead branches become more of a frame, the cross-street is deemphasized, and your eye is more easily drawn down the foggy street to notice the disappearing trees. I really like this shot. The second and third shots lack this potential for me because of other things in the image, like the trash cans and the cars.

I think #4 is a location with great potential, but I can't find a crop at this angle that really works for me. The split horizon makes me feel like there are two subjects, the tree and the little cove of water, but neither one really take the stage. Something like this is the best I could find for my own taste:






The dock becomes more important, but you lose the tree. It can be tough with such a blank sky to find a composition that doesn't leave a lot of blank space in the image. that can work sometimes, but often it can mess up the balance. I think this spot is worth a revisit to find a different angle.

#5 is another one that I think could be a neat image, but the balance doesn't work for me as is. I don't think there's a crop for this one either. I think it's a combination of the dock leading out of the image and the overbearing branch overhead.

#6 is cool, but it doesn't feel complete. It's like there are a bunch of different images there waiting to come out.
























I personally like the last one best, even though it's a nonstandard crop (12x6). In the original, I think the dock is a little too strong, especially since it's pointing you off to the side when your eye follows it. It first steals my eye, then leads it astray. In these, it doesn't pull you away from the rest of the image as strongly. I also cropped down on the sky, which is too blank for me. There is a little bit of interesting texture off to the right, but the rest doesn't have enough data to bring out. Most of these have a split horizon, but the cropped dock leads me back up without stealing my attention.

Since you are talking about local interests in a small town, I'd go for trying to sell some of them. It's so hard to judge what will sell and where, since there are so many factors. A personal connection the viewer has to the location can be a big selling point.


----------

